# CO2 Supermarket OR CO2 Art Reg?



## bugs (29 Aug 2021)

*CO2 Supermarket* £139 vs *CO2 Art £119*... Anyone experience of one or both of these and able to offer some insight into which is the best? I'm happy to pay the extra if it makes a difference. Would even consider the pro versions if it were clear how they are superior... I just need reliable, accurate, and 12v (low heat) solenoid. (The cheaper one comes with a bubble counter which, in theory, makes it even better value... But the question remains... money aside - which is superior?)
Thanks


----------



## Kevin Eades (29 Aug 2021)

bugs said:


> *CO2 Supermarket* £139 vs *CO2 Art £119*... Anyone experience of one or both of these and able to offer some insight into which is the best? I'm happy to pay the extra if it makes a difference. Would even consider the pro versions if it were clear how they are superior... I just need reliable, accurate, and 12v (low heat) solenoid. (The cheaper one comes with a bubble counter which, in theory, makes it even better value... But the question remains... money aside - which is superior?)
> Thanks


I have the co2 supermarket one I'm not keen on the needle valve as its too loose and easy to knock the one I had before locks off which was much better.


----------



## bugs (29 Aug 2021)

Useful to know, especially as my dog has a habit of sniffing around behind the sofa (where the CO2 lives!). Thank you.


----------



## widow-maker (5 Sep 2021)

i have co2 art one… never had a single problem with it and as i never set anything like that up before the email help from co2art is first class i hassled them for days and was always very helpful


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Sep 2021)

Go with CO2 Art every time. Apart from being UKAPS sponsors, after sales service is second to none. Not sure I can say that about the other.  So not just about the initial price. The CO2 Art reg will probably be far better quality too. They are also available to buy at Aquarium Gardens at the same price. It's a no brainer


----------



## Gavin3171 (11 Sep 2021)

The co2 art one is really good. So well built too


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Sep 2021)

My two cents, haven't bought a system from either for a good while, but I've found co2 supermarket to go out of their way to accommodate me, very good customer service in my experience


----------

